# Garden?



## Fabner1

Are any women planting Gardens this year?


Old Fred


----------



## RIVER LADY

Of course, I do every year.


----------



## Fabner1

RIVER LADY said:


> Of course, I do every year.



Sweet Pea,

Any new and exciting things growing? I always plant lots of Heritage type things and lots of different zucchini type squash. I plant four different types of potatoes including Fingerling. My sweetie loves Swiss Chard and yellow wax beans.

Old Fred


----------



## RIVER LADY

Tomatoes, a variety of pepers, beans, snow peas and some acorn squash. I like to can tomatoes and make salsa. Love making salsa.

I used to plant a whole lot more. But, as I'm getting older the less I want to tend to it. I almost didn't put one in this year but, I did manage to get it done.


----------



## Fabner1

Sweet Pea,

Do you do the Acorn squash and brown sugar thing? I had two friends at work who loved to bake them with butter and Brown sugar.

We like Buttercup squash best for a late squash. My sweetie loves Yellow patty pans and yellow Zucchini. 

Oldun


----------



## RIVER LADY

Yes I do. But you also have to add chopped walnuts to that. Oh my is it yummy. 

Now, the salsa I make is to die for.  One of my buddie's Dad brought me bushels of tomatoes, peppers and what not and begged me to make him salsa so he had some to take on his hunting trip. I graciously made it for him and they ate every last jar that I made in the week they were hunting. Talke about a colon cleanse.:lol:


----------



## Fabner1

Sweet Pea,

I bought one of those gadgets that makes spaghetti strands out of veggies. can't wait to try it out.

Oldun


----------



## RIVER LADY

Oh my, you are a simple man with simple pleasure. I knew it!! :lol:


----------



## Fabner1

RIVER LADY said:


> Oh my, you are a simple man with simple pleasure. I knew it!! :lol:



Sweet Pea,

I think that is the nicest thing anybody ever said about me!

Oldun


----------



## RIVER LADY

Fabner1 said:


> Sweet Pea,
> 
> I think that is the nicest thing anybody ever said about me!
> 
> Oldun


:lol::lol:


----------



## NancyJ

I just tilled my garden tonight. Sure seems nice being out there after this past winter. I love to garden and love giving fresh food to those who don't garden and also making salsa and jams. This year I planted beets for the first time. Also a large variety of peppers. My garden is late so I hope we don't get an early frost.


----------



## Fabner1

Nancy and Sweet Pea,

I have two vegetable gardens this year! In front of the old chicken house is about 30 x 70 and the big garden is about 70 x 100. I am growing a bunch of heirloom/heritage type seeds and had to put up electric fence on the big one to keep the deer and '***** out. The little one has a 6 foot poultry netting fence around it. I am growing one pole type bean called Turkey Craw. We had really good luck with them last year and they taste great.
http://www.azuredandelion.com/heirloom-turkey-craw-bean-seed-496.html

Good luck and have fun in the dirt.

Oldun


----------



## Fabner1

Are you two aware of this company:

http://www.gardensalive.com/default.asp

Their products are as environmentally friendly as possible and really work. I like the Bullseye!

Oldun


----------



## Fabner1

This place is trying to keep Heirloom beans alive in South Eastern Kentucky. They are expensive but have beans you can't get anywhere else.

http://www.heirlooms.org/heirloom-beans.html

Greasy Beans mean they don't have the white fuzz on the bean like modern beans do. I don't recommend the Lazy Wife Greasy because of poor germination (6 plants out of a 20 foot row). I think they are stringless so "Lazy Wife".

Oldun


----------



## RIVER LADY

Got my first batch of green beans. They were delicious. I have one tomatoe almost ripe. Can't wait to eat it.


----------



## Fabner1

Sweet pea,

We have had some Green and Yellow Zucchini and a few new red Pontiac potatoes. No Beenies yet but lots are on the way!

Oldun


----------



## RIVER LADY

Yummy....I got my first tomatoes picked. Nothing better then a garden fresh tomatoe. First things the kids ask...."when are you making salsa". Burst their bubble when I told I need more then 5 tomatoes. :lol:


----------



## Fabner1

RIVER LADY said:


> Yummy....I got my first tomatoes picked. Nothing better then a garden fresh tomatoe. First things the kids ask...."when are you making salsa". Burst their bubble when I told I need more then 5 tomatoes. :lol:



Sweet Pea,

I don't plant Tomatoes anymore because I have some kind of virus or something in the ground and I go out one Morning and all the plants look frost bit! I have three volunteers and if I get a few 'maters it will be a bonus!

Oldun


----------



## RIVER LADY

It's SALSA time!! Tomatoes are ripe. I will be throwing a batch together this weekend. Can't wait to eat some.:corkysm55 

Fred, if I knew where you lived and you lived close enough I would get you hooked up with some.


----------



## Fabner1

Sweet Pea,

I live way too far to deliver Tomatoes to. I am giving lots of other excess veggies to the Co-op in Brighton.

Oldun


----------



## RIVER LADY

It's the tought that counts.


----------



## Fabner1

RIVER LADY said:


> It's the thought that counts.



Yes it is! Thank you for the thought!

Oldun


----------



## Duckmann

Fabner1 said:


> Sweet Pea,
> 
> I don't plant Tomatoes anymore because I have some kind of virus or something in the ground and I go out one Morning and all the plants look frost bit! I have three volunteers and if I get a few 'maters it will be a bonus!
> 
> Oldun


If you still want to grow tomatoes I'd suggest you look into "straw bale gardening." I've been doing it down here for two years. Also had trouble with soil quality, blossom end rot, and blight until I planted in straw bales. Just the two of us and 12 plants including 3 cherry and 4 heirlooms have kept us hustling to use them up. Give a few to the daughter but no longer worry about "unusual" occurrences with plant disease once the season starts. At the end of the growing season you've got great composted straw to use elsewhere in your garden. Just get new bales for next year. I plant two plants to a bale and stake them. They do well. We've had fairly regular rainfall this year so only had to water a couple of times. Last year was dry and hot so I watered about every 4-5 days.


----------



## Fabner1

Thanks Duckmann,

I may try your method with the straw. It has been very frustrating have beautiful plants and getting next to nothing.

Oldun


----------



## Kennybks

The only issue with straw is all the seeds that are in a bale. Used to pile a broken bail around the plants, but geez the weeds it introduced.

Had issues blight this year though. Copper sulfate usually cures it, but I never made it to the store.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Duckmann

NO problems with weeds. I use 5 bales laid on their side so the cut side is up. They are end-to-end with steel fence posts driven on each end and 4 strands of wire strung from post to post above the bales to tie plants to or allow them to climb. Bales are conditioned with fertilized and a good soaking for about 2 weeks prior to planting which starts composting them. Plant directly in the bales at the end of the conditioning process. I also stake a soaker hose to the top of the bales so it is easier to water when I need to. Only hit them with Miracle Grow once this summer and have had a continuous weed free production year. I do agree that if you break the bales open you opening a whole new can of worms, er, weeds!!!


----------



## Kennybks

Great, thanks! Never too old to try something new. Another garden thread showed a potato tower that significantly increases yield and minimizes space is another trick I'm gonna try.

We just (wife and I) put up about 20+ pts of salsa over the holiday weekend. We've been making salsa for over 20 years now. We like multiple recipes, but have found a pretty good base mixer consistently. Lots of chilies. Unfortunately our tomatoes weren't up to usual standards.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Duckmann

I started this after reading the book Straw Bale Gardening by Joel Karsten. Later I found Carolina Straw Bale Gardening which is a homesteading site on Facebook.  Lots of good stuff out there.


----------



## 1wildchild

Hey gardeners, I have Delicious fresh eggs that I will trade for veggies. I'm between Ann Arbor and Brighton.


----------

